# worming pregnant dogs



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

I have bought some Panacur 10% but am a bit confused about how much to give her..On the box it says 0.5ml per 2kg bodyweight which would mean 12ml but then underneath it says recommended dose for 24kg is 6ml...Can anyone tell me what she should be getting as i don't want to give her to much..Thanks


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

I can't and just wanted to give you the other side of the coin.

I don't worm my pregnant bitches - they are wormed before mating and then wormed once the babies are off mum - someone else was asking about this on FB in our breeding group, because the vet had recommended changing a breeders normal pattern but her bitch fell unwell as a result (you know a lab is unwell when it doesn't eat!!! 

Sadly, the experiences went downhill from there with all the posters saying the same thing - don't worm a pregnant bitch - one person apparently had to have their litter PTS. 

I don't know if you have seen the effect the panacur has on the babies if it happens to be done on an empty stomach (only ever did that once) - it is really unpleasant and led for a completely sleepless night for the whole litter - I wouldn't want to risk putting any bitch through that. 

I know there are more than a few members on here who worm their pregnant bitches daily, but sorry, for me, pregnancy and chemicals are a no-no combination and luckily - my vet is of the same view - no chemicals for pregnant bitches.

ETA - touch wood, I've never had a problem with worms in any of my litters


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I too worm the bitch before mating and not again until I worm the pups she is wormed at the same time as the litter using the same wormer as I use for the pups.


----------



## MaisyMoomin (Mar 14, 2012)

Our bitch prior to being mated had been regularly wormed so for us we didn't see the need to use panacur. 

Pups have been wormed at 2 weeks (mixed with some warm water syringed into side of mouth went down a treat, no mess no fuss - was amazed :biggrin and will again at 5 & 8 weeks.

We were also advised by the stud owner it was unnecessary.


----------



## chaka (Feb 19, 2012)

When I was planning on mating my bitch I hadn't bred a litter for 11 years, and the worming every day with panacur thing was a new one to me. I therefore asked my vet his opinion, he told me it was a complete waste of time and money, the biggest worm load in a litter of pups he had ever seen came from a bitch who had this worming regime. He recommended I do as I have always done, worm the bitch before mating and not again.
Pups were wormed at 2, 4, 6 and 8 weeks and were a lovely healthy litter.


----------



## Puppy Love (Jan 10, 2008)

Same here......wormed my bitch with Milbemax chewable a month before the mating, then when my pups where 2 weeks I started to worm them with Drontal Puppy Suspension and again at 4, 6 and 8 weeks with no problems. I also wormed my bitch again at 2weeks and everything has been great. 

I also don't agree with chemicals and pregnancy!

Puppy Love x


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I wormed my bitch before mating and when i did my pups.I don't like panacur at all.i went to worm my pups,i carefully weighed them and went on a conversion graph and very carefully worked out the dose.I had so much trouble getting the pups to take the wormer that i went to the vets the next day so the nurse could do it.I had only gone and overdosed them by 3 times the amount they needed.Luckily panacur is not as strong as the others and they were all okay.


----------



## SpicyBulldog (Jun 30, 2012)

chaka said:


> When I was planning on mating my bitch I hadn't bred a litter for 11 years, and the worming every day with panacur thing was a new one to me. I therefore asked my vet his opinion, he told me it was a complete waste of time and money, the biggest worm load in a litter of pups he had ever seen came from a bitch who had this worming regime. He recommended I do as I have always done, worm the bitch before mating and not again.
> Pups were wormed at 2, 4, 6 and 8 weeks and were a lovely healthy litter.


I use panacur or safeguard on pregnant females with no problems.

However I never heard of using it everyday!  :confused5:

Really what the vet said about the large worm load isn't surprising worms can become immune to certain chemicals. Especially when over worming. You will have to switch types.


----------



## ozrex (Aug 30, 2011)

I couldn't BEGIN to express an opinion about worming preganat bitches but if you want to calculate the dose:-

6 ml for a 24kg bitch on packet is the same when you calculate using the dosage rate in mg/kg

0.5 mg per 2kg body weight

weight divided by 2 as it's per 2kg

24/2 = 12 

so dose multiplied by 12

0.5 x 12 = 6ml


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

She has always been wormed regularly upto mating so she should be ok although i did give her 6ml last night..I won't give her anymore until puppies are 2 weeks...Thanks everyone  I just want to do what is best for my girl and her babies


----------



## chaka (Feb 19, 2012)

SpicyBulldog said:


> I use panacur or safeguard on pregnant females with no problems.
> 
> However I never heard of using it everyday!  :confused5:
> 
> Really what the vet said about the large worm load isn't surprising worms can become immune to certain chemicals. Especially when over worming. You will have to switch types.


I think in pregnant bitches it is every day for 25 days, this is what is recommended by the manufacturers. Re the worm load, it is not my dogs with the problem but a bitch who had been wormed with panacur . Again according to my vet there is a lot of resistance to Panacur.
If you scroll down on this link you will see the recommended dose, from day 40 of pregnancy to 2 days after whelping!

Panacur Small Animal 10% Oral Suspension - Product Data Sheet


----------



## MaisyMoomin (Mar 14, 2012)

Also on the forum sticky here day 40

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-breeding/98252-steps-take-after-mating-your-bitch.html


----------

